# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Die umstrittene Rolle des PSA Screenings

## tomblr

Unter diesem Titel ist in der Ärztezeitung ein weiterer Artikel zu diesem Thema erschienen. 

Interessant sind dabei nicht nur die bereits bekannten Fakten, sondern eher die Informationen zur Bereitschaft des Umdenkens.

Auch Interessant die Feststellung der steigenden Biopsierisiken, deren Sepsisrisiko mittlerweile mit 4% angegeben wird.

Es bewegt sich also etwas, bleibt aber auch weiter spannend. Verfolgen wir weiter die Entwicklung!

Der ganze Artikel hier: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...creenings.html

Ergänzend hierzu noch das höchst interessante Interview mit dem DGU Präsidenten Prof. Fichtner: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...ohnheiten.html

Schönes, langes Wochenende!

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

*Tom, danke!*




> _"Was bringen Leitlinien?", lautet der Titel einer Forumssitzung. Stehen eigentlich der Aufwand zur Erstellung von Leitlinien, deren Umfang und Aktualität überhaupt noch in einem gesunden Verhältnis zum tatsächlichen Nutzen?
> _
> *Fichtner:* Das ist eine ganz wichtige Frage! Wenn man sich überlegt, mit welchen Kosten und welchem immensen personellen und zeitlichen Aufwand eine S3-Leitlinie erstellt wird, wenn man die Latenzzeit von medizinischen Innovationen bis zur turnusmäßigen Überarbeitung der Leitlinie betrachtet, dann muss man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass das ursprüngliche Ansinnen, alles in Leitlinien pressen und für jede Teilproblematik eine Leitlinie erstellen zu wollen, nicht sinnvoll ist.
> Für große Indikationen wie das Prostatakarzinom benötigen wir Leitlinien, aber nicht jede medizinische Frage kann evidenzbasiert und standardisiert beantwortet werden. Das ist finanziell und organisatorisch nicht zu leisten.
> 
> _Beruhen Leitlinien nicht auch auf einem verzerrten Bild der Behandlungswirklichkeit, gerade wegen des Zwangs zu einem hohen Evidenzlevel und der bevorzugten Berücksichtigung randomisierter Studien?
> _
> *Fichtner:* Das ist sicher ein Problem, ganz besonders mit Blick auf die Patientenklientel im Seniorenalter. Die wegen der Evidenzsystematik bedingte Fokussierung auf randomisierte Doppelblindstudien bedeutet, dass auf viele therapeutische Fragen keine entsprechenden Antworten existieren. 
> Deshalb ist die patientennahe Versorgungsforschung so wichtig. Deren Ergebnisse müssen wir dann ebenso für unsere Therapiealgorithmen nutzen.


Hört, hört! Da sind die Ärzte manchmal weiter und offener als unsere Patientenvertreter. Hier mal ein Statement von J.P.Zacharias, der als Patientenvertreter in Magdeburg teilnehmen wird:




> Mir wurde zugetragen, dass es an verschiedenen Stellen der Selbsthilfelandschaft Probleme gibt, ob man der evidenzbasierten Medizin uneingeschränkt folgend soll oder nicht. Für uns wurde, war und ist jedoch klar, dass neue Verfahren und Therapiepfade nur auf der Basis von kontrollierten Studien eingeführt werden können


Blöd halt, wenn die Medizin diese Studien aber verweigert. Naja dann sterben wir eben  sicherheitshalber!

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Tom, 

jawohl, vielen Dank!





> Bei allem Porzellan, das Hackethal damals zerschlagen hat: Selbst in radikalen, teils absurden Ansichten kann ein Fünkchen Wahrheit stecken.


"Absurde Ansichten" - o mei, der liebe Gott hat die Welt in wenigen Tagen erschaffen (Konrad verzeih!) und heute wissen wir, es verlief doch etwas anders mit der Entwicklung unserer Erde.

Und so werden wir irgendwann erleben, dass sich ein Ausweg aus dem Dilemma des derzeitigen PSA-Screenings ergibt. Bis dahin muss es aber erfolgen. So dass nicht alle Welt auf Ärzte und Kundige schimpfen kann. 

Winfried

----------


## lumberjack

> ...
> Und so werden wir irgendwann erleben, dass sich ein Ausweg aus dem Dilemma des derzeitigen PSA-Screenings ergibt. Bis dahin muss es aber erfolgen. So dass nicht alle Welt auf Ärzte und Kundige schimpfen kann. 
> 
> Winfried



Hallo Winfried,

das Dilemma besteht m. E. jedoch nicht aus dem PSA-Screening - sondern aus den zum Teil unnötigen Konsequenzen.

Alle Welt schimpft auch jetzt nicht über Ärzte.


Jack

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Jack,

o.k.

Das sollte auch provokativ sein, weil's halt schon fast nicht mehr erträglich ist, diese ewige Leier.

Ein schönes, verlängertes Wochenende - oder war da noch was ?

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> das Dilemma besteht m. E. jedoch nicht aus dem PSA-Screening - sondern aus den zum Teil unnötigen Konsequenzen.


Ich hab mal den Test gemacht, was aus diesem Ami-Test, der im Artikel
verlinkt ist*, rausgekommen wäre, als mein PSA 2.8 war im Alter von
56 Jahren, damals nicht wissend, dass Grossvater nicht an Lungenkrebs,
sondern an Lungenmetastasen von Prostatakrebs gestorben war:

Von 100 Smileys 
-  lächeln 82 grün -  "82% chance that the biopsy is negative for cancer."
-  gucken 15 gelb -  "15% chance of low-grade cancer,"
-  weinen *drei* rot -  "3% chance of high-grade prostate cancer,"
- und vier haben ein Fieberthermometer im Mund wegen Sepsis.

Naja, bin halt einer von den *Dreien*, aber mit dieser Information 
hätte ich keine Biopsie gemacht, was ja realiter auch nicht der Fall war.

Doch hätte  PSA-Alert aufgrund der Vormessungen Alarm geschlagen [3]
und den aggressiven Krebs (VZ 7 Monate) richtig vorhergesagt.
(Dies hätte wiederum wenig genützt, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt
die Metastasierung längst schon im Gange war)

Wenn also gemessen werden soll, dann doch bitte mit einer
ordentlichen Auswertung der Werte! Die fehlt nach wie vor, 
und H.P. Glättlis Bemühung um Anerkennung seiner Arbeit 
wird weiterhin an der Ignoranz der Urologen scheitern. 
Sein Programm wird der Physiker ins Grab mitnehmen. 
Der Mann ist jetzt 85 Jahre alt!

Carpe diem!
Konrad



*


> Der PSA-Wert müsse eingebettet werden in ein System verschiedener  Risikofaktoren des Einzelnen. Sie empfehlen dazu einen internetbasierten  Risiko-Kalkulator, der in diesem Jahr in der Version 2.0 erschienen  ist, und zwar auf der Grundlage eines Updates der erwähnten PCPT (Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial)-Studie).

----------


## lumberjack

> Wenn also gemessen werden soll, dann doch bitte mit einer
> ordentlichen Auswertung der Werte! Die fehlt nach wie vor, 
> und H.P. Glättlis Bemühung um Anerkennung seiner Arbeit 
> wird weiterhin an der Ignoranz der Urologen scheitern.


Leider Konrad.


Bis zum Nachweis eines Prostatakarzinoms ist das Gesamt-PSA lediglich ein ORGANMARKER - erst nach der Diagnose und ggf. Therapie ein hervorragender TUMORMARKER.
Das wird bei der Diskussion über PSA-Screening und bei vorschnellen Therapieentscheidungen häufig nicht beachtet.


Jack

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Bis zum Nachweis eines Prostatakarzinoms ist das Gesamt-PSA lediglich ein ORGANMARKER - erst nach der Diagnose und ggf. Therapie ein hervorragender TUMORMARKER.
> Das wird bei der Diskussion über PSA-Screening und bei vorschnellen Therapieentscheidungen häufig nicht beachtet.



Stimmt Jack.

Deshalb sollte auch bei einem "auffälligen" PSA-Wert, weitere Messungen erfolgen ("Hvielemi", Konrad, errechnet dann den Progress in VZ.), sowie das freie PSA, und die PSA-Dichte welche aus dem Prostatavolumen resultiert. Das Problem ist die Patientenaufklärung. Ein "bisserl mehr" Differenzialdiagnostik darf es dann schon sein, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Dr. med. Stephen Strum empfiehlt ohnehin das PSA-Screening, wenn schon, ab dem 45. Lebensjahr incl. relevanter Wiederholungsmessungen um eben "frühzeitig" behandlungsbedürftige Tumore zu detektieren.
Einer Sepsis kann eine Keimanalyse vom Enddarm (dafür ist Tom zuständig ), oder eine Biopsie über den Damm, entgegenwirken. Auch hier die fehlende Patientenaufklärung.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bis zum Nachweis eines Prostatakarzinoms ist das Gesamt-PSA lediglich ein ORGANMARKER


Genau das, lieber Jack, kann PSA-Alert auseinanderrechnen.
Schau [3]:
Die seltsame schwarze Bananenkurve wird zerlegt in zwei
Exponentialfunktionen, die Blaue für BPH, also das Organ an sich,
das langsam wächst, und die Rote für Krebs, falls vorhanden.
Glättli kann also aus den Mischwerten VOR Therapie
den PSA eines wachsenden Tumors herausrechnen.

Schwieriger wird es dann, wenn eine dritte PSA-Quelle auftritt,
Prostataentzündungen, die nicht einer Exponentialfunktion folgen
und die Werte im fraglichen Bereich zwischen 0.5 und 20 massiv
verfälschen können. Ein Allerweltsmittel ist PSA-Alert also auch
nicht, und es bedarf der erfahrenen Hand bei der Selektion der
Messpunkte:
Der Wert vom 30.6.2010 z.B. in [3] passt schon von blossem
Auge nicht auf die Kurve und auch die krasse Verkürzung der
VZ von rund 0.7a auf 0.16a ist offensichtlicher Quatsch, also
wurde dieser Punkt nicht zur Berechnung selektiert.
Grund: Die Blutentnahme erfolgte am Tage der Biopsie, bzw.
wohl nach dem Eingriff. Das wusste aber Glättli nicht, als er
diese Graphik erstellte. Wegzulassen sind auch alle Werte, denen
ein tieferer folgt: Die sind von einer Infektion gestört oder vom
Radeln, Sex vor der Blutentnahme, DRU etc.

Mir ist bewusst, dass meine Kurve Glättlis Paradebeispiel ist mit
der geringsten Standardabweichung die er in hunderten Berechnungen
gefunden hatte. Deshalb hatte er mich ja angerufen, um zu erfahren,
was da im Juni 2010 losgewesen sei, aber auch bei recht holperigen
und zitterigen PSA-Verläufen erreicht das Programm weit bessere
Ergebnisse, als jede Abschätzung über den Daumen, wie das Urologen
immer noch machen. Meiner z.B. zeichnet sich die PSA-Verläufe freihand
auf und dazu noch mit linearer Teilung ...

Wie nur kriegt man Glättlis Know-how von der Physik in die Medizin rüber?
@Helmut:
Ich kann das ja nur einigermassen däumlich abschätzen aufgrund von dem, 
was ich von H.P. Glättli gelernt habe, und das auch nur für eine wenige
von 10'000en PK-Fällen pro Jahr.

Seufz
Hvielemi

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Konrad,

vielleicht sollte sich Hr. Glättli mal an eine Uni wenden....
Soweit ich weiß, hat die Uni-Düsseldorf eine Studie zum Thema PSA Test laufen (gehabt?). Bevor das bei mir Anfang des Jahres los ging, habe ich eine Einladung zum Test bekommen, hatte aber keine Zeit (und auch keine Lust) da ich mich da noch ziemlich gesund fühlte. Ausserdem hat mein damaliger Urologe gemeint, dass könnte ich mir auch schenken....

Wie einen doch die Zeit einholt.....

Gruß Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> vielleicht sollte sich Hr. Glättli mal an eine Uni wenden....


Du ahnst nicht, mit wem alles er seine Arbeit diskutiert hat.
Da sind Grössen dabei, die in diesem Forum oft erwähnt
werden. Aber die Idee liegt eben vom Ansatz zu weit weg
vom Medizinerdenken, dass sich niemand damit befassen mag: 
Es passt einfach nirgends in die Forschungsschwerpunkte.

Schade, denn ohne entsprechende Studien bleibt das eine brillante Idee
die untergehen wird, weil sich Physiker selten mit PSA befassen.

Hvielemi

----------


## silver dollar

zum Thema Universität Düsseldorf die Studie Probase rekrutiert auf Einladung mit dem Design http://www.probase.de/?page_id=16

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich empfehle speziell diesen Artikel (auf Englisch) von Dr. Steven Strum in der Zeitschrift der Life Extension Foundation. Teil II http://www.lef.org/magazine/2012/12/...-part2/page-01

Man kann auch Teil I vorab lesen. Dies ist aber mehr allgemein über das Thema, wieso Dr. Strum den PSA-Test immer empfiehlt und zwar zeitig.

Im Teil II wird klar ausgesagt, dass ab einem PSA von 1,0 !! in jedem Alter ! interveniert werden sollte. Aber wie? Das ist anhand eines Falles beschrieben. Der Patient wird auf _natürliche_ Weise wieder fit gemacht. Das ist eine echte Option. 

Insofern geht die erwähnte Studie Probase an den wirklich frühen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten vorbei. Es wird überflüssigerweise Geld ausgegeben. Wenn wundert es, ist es doch eine schulmedizinische Urologenstudie. Die Leute habe kein breites Wissen und können somit nicht über ihren Schatten springen. Allerdings ist die gesamte Schulmedizin bekanntermaßen lediglich auf Reparatur eingestellt. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Insofern geht die erwähnte Studie Probase an den wirklich frühen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten vorbei. Es wird überflüssigerweise Geld ausgegeben. Wenn wundert es, ist es doch eine schulmedizinische Urologenstudie. Die Leute habe kein breites Wissen und können somit nicht über ihren Schatten springen. Allerdings ist die gesamte Schulmedizin bekanntermaßen lediglich auf Reparatur eingestellt.


es hilft wenig auf Strum Themen hinzuweisen, die derzeit im Wege eines wann auch immer stattfindenden Screenings nicht umzusetzen sind, von fehlender Evidenz mal ganz abgesehen ohne die wird im aktuellen Gesundheitsmarkt nichts was Kosten verursacht realsiert. Wünsche sind prima nur müssen die auch realisierbar sein.
Die Probase Studie kann wenn die Ergebnisse vorliegen durchaus der Startpunkt sein "early screening" evident zu untermauern. Mit "Urologen bashing" wirst Du hier nicht  weiterkommen, die Studie wird von der Deutschen Krebshilfe finanziert, ist nach übereinstimmender Meinung annähernd aller Teilnehmer in diesem Bereich wahrscheinlich zielführend und ich fürchte Du stehst hier mit Deiner etwas "exotischen Meinung" ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur.

----------


## LowRoad

Wolfgang,
bei einem Gleason 3+3 und einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von 10.8 Jahren kann man sich schon etwas zurücklehnen und alternative Wege testen. Sollte der PSA Anstieg vorrangig von entzündlichen Prozessen stammen, kann man damit durchaus Erfolg haben. Den Körper in einen gesünderen Status was z.B. Cholesterin und Vitamin-D betrifft zu bringen kann niemals schaden. Ob sich sein Gleason 6 mit PSADT von 10.8 Jahren irgendwann mal behandlungsbedürftig entwickelt hätte, ist Spekulation. Stabile PSA Werte sind aber sicher beruhigend.

Bedenken sollte man aber, dass die LEF eine Organisation ist, die vom Verkauf von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln lebt. Die Qualität ist ordentlich, weshalb ich das teilweise auch nutze, aber für einen Hort von Gutmenschen halte ich sie nicht. Strum wurde gebeten einen Patienten vorzustellen, der durch Nahrungsergänzung sein PSA stabil halten konnte. Leider funktioniert das nicht bei jedem Betroffenen, vor allen nicht bei denen, für die es wichtig wäre.




> ...Insofern geht die erwähnte Studie Probase an den wirklich frühen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten vorbei. Es wird überflüssigerweise Geld ausgegeben. Wenn wundert es, ist es doch eine schulmedizinische Urologenstudie. *Die Leute habe kein breites Wissen und können somit nicht über ihren Schatten springen*. Allerdings ist die gesamte Schulmedizin bekanntermaßen lediglich auf Reparatur eingestellt.


Diese Stellungnahme eines Mitglieds des _Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V_, braucht, denke ich, nicht kommentiert zu werden.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich habe auf die Meinung von Dr. Steven Strum, einen führenden Urologen hingewiesen. Nun gut, dann ist er eben ein Exot und ich bin -darauf bin ich allerdings stolz- ein Urologenbasher. 

Zitat zur Studie:
"

Bei Männern mit einem *Basis-PSA-Wert unter 1,5 ng/ml* werden weitere PSA-Tests nur im Abstand von fünf Jahren vorgenommen.Bei Männern mit einem *Basis-PSA-Wert von 1,5-2,99 ng/ml*, die ein höheres Erkrankungsrisiko haben, erfolgen die weiteren PSA-Messungen im Abstand von zwei Jahren." 

Das ist für mich das gleiche, wie es als Active Surveillance in der S3-Leitlinie steht. Es wird beobachtet und *nichts getan*. Eine eigenartige Logik. Das ist für mich nicht akzeptabel, verantwortungslos und sehr sehr traurig.

Mit dem Verweis auf Evidenz kann man sich aus allem herausreden. Das ist ein sehr beliebtes Spiel. Opfer sind die Patienten.

Jeder kann den verlinkten Artikel lesen und daraus Folgerungen ziehen und vielleicht andere informieren. Meine Pflicht ist getan. 

Ich habe schon lange aufgegeben in diesem Forum wie gegen Windmühlenflügel anzukämpfen.

Tschüss Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

> und ich bin -darauf bin ich allerdings stolz- ein Urologenbasher.


Hallo Wolfgang,

Deine immer wieder von Dir begründete Forumsabstinenz hättest Du lieber ausdehnen sollen, denn mit dieser Art Rundumschlag hast Du heute keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Dein Tschüss macht das deutlich, was Du nicht vertragen kannst, nämlich Widerspruch oder den Versuch der Relativierung.

*Urologenbasher!!
*
Unter dem Eindruck *dieses* bemerkenswerten Beitrages eines im Forum sehr geschätzten Urologen weise ich Deine Wortwahl empört zurück.

*Es ist mehr wert, jederzeit die Achtung der Menschen zu haben als gelegentlich ihre Bewunderung"*
(Jeam Jacques Rousseau)

Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Harald,

 dass du dich wieder mal mit einem nicht sachbezogenen Beitrag meldest, nun ja, verwundert nicht. Wärst du doch lieber auf den von mir verlinkten Beitrag von Dr. Strum eingegangen. Das würde Sinn machen und anderen helfen.

Einen Urologen als Beweis gegen mich anzuführen, der nicht konsequent nach Leitlinie behandelt -so wie in dem Link von dir erkennbar-, ist auch ein wenig eigenartig. Lass doch diesen Mann in Ruhe. Der tut Gutes. 

Ich hatte mich gegen Leitlinienärzte ausgedrückt und speziell das Thema S3-Leitlinien-Active-Surveillance angeführt, bei dem nichts unternommen wird außer Abwarten, welches konsequent zur Verschlechterung der Lage führt. 

Dies stellt Dr. Strum dar und zeigt einen Weg, den er bei seinem Patienten geht. Dies macht Dr. Strum deshalb, weil  noch andere Möglichkeiten bestehen, außer Nichtstun.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Wolfgang

Ich habe den von Dir eingestellten Link aufmerksam gelesen. Eigentlich nur das, was uns mehr oder weniger schon bekannt ist oder war. Einen ähnlichen langatmigen Link stelle ich als Gegenstück* hier* ein.

Lass es Dir weiterhin gut gehen.

"*Mut steht am Anfang des Handelns, Glück am Ende"*
(Demokrit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

der Link zum "Zentrum für Gesundheit" führt zu der Überschrift "Prostatakrebs - Kein Grund zur Panik". Das geht doch an dem vorbei, was Dr. Strum thematisiert.

Im Gegensatz zu dem S3-Leitlinien-Active-Suveillance fordert er ab PSA 1,0 sofortige gesundheitliche Maßnahmen und eben kein Abwarten, bis es zu spät ist.

Dass das, wie Andi schreibt, nicht in jedem Fall funktioniert, ist klar. Aber nichts tun, ist wohl keine Alternative, und genau das Nichtstun steht in der Leitlinie. Es ist insofern allerdings nichts besonderes, weil wir in unserer westlichen Medizin eine Reparaturmedizin haben, also immer warten, bis etwas richtig kaputt ist. Vorher zahlen die Krankenkassen nicht.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

die Life Extension Foundation (LEF) ist eine wissenschaftlich orientierte gemeinnützige Gesellschaft, die es seit 30 Jahren gibt. Die angebotenen Nahrungsergänzungmittel werden in garantierter Qualität hergestellt. 

Weiterhin wurde die "International Strategic Cancer Alliance" gegründet, welche Krebspatienten auf höchstem, wissenschaftlichem, personalisierten, heute verfügbaren Niveau behandeln hilft. Telefon in den USA 610-628-3419 oder E-Mail info@is-canceralliance.com oder www.is-canceralliance.com.

 Wenn du genauer informiert wärst, wüsstest du, dass die Gewinne der LEF aus den Verkäufen von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln in das Sponsoring von wissenschaftlichen Studien gesteckt werden. Im gedruckten Katalog sind einige davon aufgeführt.

Zum Beispiel läuft derzeit eine Phase I/II Studie zu Dichlorazetat. Da dieser Stoff nicht patentierbar ist, wird sich Big Pharma dem Thema nicht widmen. 

Weiter wird Forschung zur Kombination von Gc-MAF und DCA unterstützt, zur Leukozythen-Infusions-Therapie,  zu Chemotherapien bei dreifach negativem Brustkrebs (ER, PR. HER2Neu-negativ) und vieles mehr. Gc-MAF ist ebenfalls nicht patentierbar, wird von einigen Labors angeboten und bereits von Ärzten genutzt, wie auch DCA.

Dr. Steven Strum, spezialisiert auf Prostatakrebs, ist ein schulmedizinisch orientierter Arzt, der Bestandteil dieses komplexen Netzwerkes gegen Krebs ist. (Nur erwähnt für diejenigen, die das nicht wissen.) Insofern haben Beiträge von ihm Gewicht. Sonst hätte ich das nicht aufgeführt.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
sicher ist die LEF finanztechnisch eine gemeinnützige Gesellschaft, so wie es viele Firmenkonstrukte sind. Sicher ist aber auch, dass es bezahltes Personal gibt, die ihren Unterhalt aus den Gewinnen der LEF beziehen.

Schaut man sich an, was die LEF an wissenschaftlicher Forschung unterstützt taucht dabei tatsächlich DCA (Dichloracetat) auf. Es wird von einer Phase-II Studie berichtet, die austherapierte T4 Prostatakrebspatienten einschließt. 6 von 40 offenen Plätzen sind bereits besetzt. Merkwürdigerweise erscheint diese Studie nicht in ClinicalTrials.gov. Dort wird nur eine offene Studie zu DCA beschrieben, die aber einen Head and Neck Cancer als Erkrankung voraussetzt. Sponsor ist hier ein Daniel T. Chang der Stanford University. 

Zu Gc-MAF finde ich beim LEF keinen Hinweis! In ClinicalTrials.gov gibt es eine offene Studie, ganz allgemein zur Behandlung von Solid Tumors. Sponsor ist eine Firma Efranat Ltd.

*Wolfgang, da du ja doch besser informiert bist, wäre es nett, du könntest uns Studiendetails liefern.*

Ansonsten finde ich das was die LEF an wissenschaftlicher Forschung unterstützt durchaus nachvollziehbar. Viel ist es aber nicht. Da ist das PCF beispielsweise deutlich aktiver, aber auch das staatliche NIH, das NCI und die VA sind hier ausserhalb von Big-Pharma tätig. Schaue dir mal an, wie viele nicht Pharma gesponsorte Studien es in den US gibt.


*Dr. Strum:*
ist ein wirklich professionell agierender Arzt. Ich lese sehr gerne seinen Newsletter/Blog, wo die Bedeutung ganzheitlicher Therapiekonzepte immer wieder betont wird. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel spielen dabei allerdings keine bedeutende Rolle. DCA oder Gc-MAF sind noch nicht empfohlen worden.

Grundsätzlich empfinde ich es als höchst persönliche Aufgabe seinen Körper gesund zu halten. Ärzte sehe ich hier nicht vorrangig in der Pflicht. Was einen gesunden Körper ausmacht, dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Wolfgang,

in Ausweitung der Thematik




> ...* du könntest uns Studiendetails liefern.*


möchte ich das Augenmerk auf die Kostenentwicklung im Gesundheitswesen - hier speziell bei Privatpatienten - lenken.

*Wie Ärzte mit Labormedizin bei Privatpatienten verdienen
*
Unterhalten sich zwei Hautärzte. Fragt der eine: Warum bloß lassen Sie bei Ihren Privatpatienten jedes Mal den Cholesterinwert ermitteln, Herr Kollege? Antwort: Weil ich drei Medizin studierende Kinder habe (zit. nach 1). 

Diese Anekdote kommt mir in den Sinn, wenn ich ambulante Laborrechnungen vorgelegt bekomme. Ich erinnere dabei an eine Untersuchung des Wissenschaftlichen Instituts der PKV (WIP). Im Jahre 2009 kam man bei der Analyse der ambulanten Laborrechnungen zur Feststellung: Die Pro-Kopf-Ausgaben für ambulante Laborleistungen liegen für PKV-Versicherte mehr als viermal so hoch wie für GKV-Versicherte  mit steigender Tendenz.    

Ein Grund für dieses Missverhältnis ist wohl darin begründet, dass für den Leistungserbringer ein wirtschaftlicher Anreiz zur Mengenausweitung besteht. Etwa 80 Prozent der Laborleistungen werden von den Ärzten im eigenen Labor über den Umweg einer rechtlich nicht zu beanstandenden Laborgemeinschaft erbracht  klickts?

Wird jedoch mit der Durchführung der Leistungen ein externes Labor beauftragt, an dem der verordnende Arzt weder direkt noch indirekt beteiligt ist, entfällt dieser ökonomische Anreiz. Doch auch hier bei den reinen Labormedizinern haben die Umsätze mit Privatpatienten ein Niveau erreicht, das sich mit Kostenargumenten nicht rechtfertigen lässt.  Jährlich entfällt auf jeden niedergelassenen Labormediziner ein Umsatz von rund 240.000 aus Leistungen für PKV-Versicherte, die knapp 11 Prozent aller Versicherten ausmachen.

Der Anlass für meine Bemerkungen sind Angaben der Patienten, die mich auf verschiedenem Wege erreichen. Auch hier im Forum für Prostatakrebspatienten (z.B. im myProstate.eu) wird von Analysen berichtet, für die oftmals keine fachlich fundierte Indikation besteht. Ich erinnere nur an die gesamten Vitamin- sprich Nahrungs-Ergänzung-Bereich. 

Und ich bin mir dabei bewusst, dass bei dieser Frage das Argumentieren sinnlos ist. Aber die Kosten werden auf jeden Versicherten heruntergerechnet. Das ist das Problem!

(Zit 1: April 2009 PKVpublik)

Winfried

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

Dr. Strum wird DCA und Gc-Maf erst offiziell empfehlen, wenn ausreichend Studien vorliegen. Ich selbst nehme DCA seit Monaten.

Ich folge deiner Meinung nicht, dass ein Patient üblicherweise wissen sollte, wie er sich im Rahmen von Krebs gesund halten kann. Er kann auch nicht wissen, was möglich ist, um als ersten Ansatz einen Körper so weit gesunden zu lassen, dass das PSA - wie im Artikel beschrieben - sinkt. Ein Arzt sollte komplementäre Ansätze kennen, zum Beispiel zur Verbesserung einer Chemotherapie, Verringerung von Nebenwirkungen bei Strahlentherapie oder Verringerung des Risikos von Metastasenbildung durch eine Operation. 

Dr. Strum schaut im Gegensatz zum universitären Mainstream über den Tellerrand.

Nahrungsergänzungsmittel spielen bei Krebsbehandlungen eine vorrangig komplementäre Rolle. Zu diesem Thema ist ein Artikel im Magazin der LEF über einen Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs-Patienten lesenswert (Oktober 2014). Dort wird betont, dass ohne die komplementäre Behandlung, zum Beispiel mit i26 (Hyper Immune Egg26), ALA und anderen Mitteln, die Erfolge nicht denkbar gewesen wären. Siehe hier. http://www.lef.org/magazine/2014/10/...cancer/page-01

Studieren von Studien überlasse ich anderen. Dafür reicht mein Wissen nicht aus. Da halte ich mich lieber an Dr. Strum und andere Experten. Studien lesen ist eine gefährliche Sache. Da kommt man schnell aufs Glatteis, weil viel geforscht und behauptet wird, wenn der Tag lang ist. Wie das Laborjournal kürzlich feststellte, sind fast alle Studien mangelhaft, zumindest fehlerhaft ausgewertet, weil die Wissenschaftler Schwächen in der Statistik haben. Insofern kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass frühzeitiges Ermitteln des PSA sinnvoll ist, damit man später Referenzwerte hat. Sollte das PSA über 1,0 steigen, muss lt. Strum (und anderen) gehandelt werden. Ist es vertretbar, siehe Strum, sollten zuerst "weiche" Behandlungsmethoden angewandt werden und nicht sofort Stahl oder Strahl. 

Ein Active Surveillance nach S3-Leitlinie ist mit solchen fortschrittlichen Ansätzen nicht kompatibel. Active Surveillance nach Art der Leitlinie ist Leben mit dem Kopf im Sand. Dass Urologen das anders sehen, ich wiederhole mich, ist ihrem eingeschränktem Wissen geschuldet. Wobei dieses Wissen, diese Art zu Denken, eben der üblichen Medizin und der Lehre an den Universitäten entspricht.


Die LEF kann nur so viel Geld ausgeben, wie sie einnimmt. Ohne Personal geht es nicht. Bisher wurden  110 Millionen Dollar für wissenschaftliche Forschung bereitgestellt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

Hier wird zu GcMAF- und DCA-Forschung bei der LEF berichtet. http://www.lef.org//featured-articles/special/track/page-01?source=search&key=gcmaf

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Du  hast nur leider vor lauter Strum Wertschätzung PSA 1,0 was jenseits von Evidenz ist und deutlich aktuell zur Übertherapie führt,  das Studienlayout leider nicht verstanden. Einstieg 45 oder 50 Jahre PSA abhängig Messintensität 5 Jahre 2 Jahre oder mögliche DRUS plus Biopsie ist etwas unterschiedlich wenn nicht deutlich unterschiedlich zur AS aus der S3 Leitlinie. Unabhängig davon ein Leitliniendetail das mehr als Expertenkonsens beinhaltet als nicht akzeptabel verantwortungslos und traurig zu bezeichnen charakterisiert wohl deutlich Deine "exotische Einstellung" zur Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Nochmals der link http://www.probase.de/?page_id=16   zum Nachlesen.
Ansonsten genügt an sich was Andy schon mal dargestellt hat
Quote:
Diese Stellungnahme eines Mitglieds des _Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V_, braucht, denke ich, nicht kommentiert zu werden. 
Unquote:

----------


## silver dollar

Moin



> Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass frühzeitiges Ermitteln des PSA sinnvoll ist, damit man später Referenzwerte hat. Sollte das PSA über 1,0 steigen, muss lt. Strum (und anderen) gehandelt werden. Ist es vertretbar, siehe Strum, sollten zuerst "weiche" Behandlungsmethoden angewandt werden und nicht sofort Stahl oder Strahl.


bei allem Verständnis damit einig zu gehen soll wohl der totale Witz sein. Wir "screenen" theoretisch alle  und führen alle "Befundeten" mit einem PSA über 1,0 der wie auch immer gearteten Behandlung zu ??
Denk mal intensiv darüber nach bevor Du solche Themen mit dem Ansatz der Überzeugung und Glaubwürdigkeit in die Welt setzt.

----------


## lumberjack

> Ein Grund für dieses Missverhältnis ist wohl darin begründet, dass für den Leistungserbringer ein wirtschaftlicher Anreiz zur Mengenausweitung besteht. Etwa 80 Prozent der Laborleistungen werden von den Ärzten im eigenen Labor über den Umweg einer rechtlich nicht zu beanstandenden Laborgemeinschaft erbracht  klickts?
> 
> Wird jedoch mit der Durchführung der Leistungen ein externes Labor beauftragt, an dem der verordnende Arzt weder direkt noch indirekt beteiligt ist, entfällt dieser ökonomische Anreiz. Doch auch hier bei den reinen Labormedizinern haben die Umsätze mit Privatpatienten ein Niveau erreicht, das sich mit Kostenargumenten nicht rechtfertigen lässt.  Jährlich entfällt auf jeden niedergelassenen Labormediziner ein Umsatz von rund 240.000 aus Leistungen für PKV-Versicherte, die knapp 11 Prozent aller Versicherten ausmachen.


... oder noch extremer:

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/...d29339282.html
oder
http://www.merkur-online.de/aktuelle...l-3651194.html

Hallo Winfried,

die Meldung ist zwar nicht mehr so ganz aktuell, die Verjährung für Schottdorf hingegen schon.


Jack

----------


## hartmuth

Wenn einer mit solcher Inbrunst gegen die körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte steigernde und andere komplementäre Maßnahmen bei Active Surveillance wettert  dabei wie selbstverständlich glaubt die Evidenz auf seiner Seite zu haben -, wenn einer also genau das empfieht, was Urologen und Leitlinie empfehlen, nämlich einfach abwarten und sonst nichts tun und einfach so weiterleben, bis Stahl oder Strahl angesagt sind, der kann sich des Beifalls der Urologenverbände sicher sein. Der BPS meldet aus seiner homepage:




> BPS mit Wissenschaftspreis ausgezeichnet
> 
> Der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. (BPS) ist am Samstag, den 4. Oktober auf dem wissenschaftlichen Kongress der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) in Düsseldorf mit dem Preis Förderer der Urologischen Wissenschaften ausgezeichnet worden. Am Abschlusstag der weltweit drittgrößten urologischen Tagung überreichte DGU-Präsident Professor Jan Fichtner den Preis an den BPS in einem Festakt im Düsseldorfer Kongresszentrum.


Unser lieber Günther aus Tornesch, langjähriges Mitglied des Bundesvorstandes des BPS, kann stolz sein. Er steht wohl auf der richtigen Seite der Wissenschaft. Gratuliere!

Aber vielleicht ist obiges nur eine Einzelmeinung im BPS. Das soll's auch geben. Ich jedenfalls teile diese Meinung nicht.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Moin,
> Du  hast nur leider vor lauter Strum Wertschätzung PSA 1,0 was jenseits von Evidenz ist und deutlich aktuell zur Übertherapie führt,  das Studienlayout leider nicht verstanden. Einstieg 45 oder 50 Jahre PSA abhängig Messintensität 5 Jahre 2 Jahre oder mögliche DRUS plus Biopsie ist etwas unterschiedlich wenn nicht deutlich unterschiedlich zur AS aus der S3 Leitlinie. 
> Unquote:


Hallo Günther,

ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, wie das Studiendesign angelegt ist. Messen und wenn scheinbar nichts vorliegt, *Nichtstun* und Abwarten bis Stahl und Strahl angesagt sind.

Dein Verständnis von Gesundheit ist allerdings wirklich sehr weit von meinem Verständnis entfernt. 

Es ist doch keine Übertherapie, wenn bei Strum Werte wie Homocystein, Vitamin D3, LDL, HDL, Lipoprotein(a), Glucose überprüft und korrigiert werden. Das ist doch Standard. Wenn dann noch Testosteron, Dihydrotestosteron und Prolaktin geprüft und bei Bedarf korrigiert werden, ist das doch wunderbar. Für einen jungen Arzt (Facharzt für Inneres und Naturheilkunde), mit dem ich zusammenarbeite, ist das alles selbstverständlich. 

Ein Fettsäureprofil (Balance zwischen Omega 6 [entzündlich wirkend] und Omega 3 [antientzündlich wirkend]) ist bei vielen Ärzten Standard, um Patienten aufzuzeigen, dass sie sich falsch ernähren. Kosten ca. 65,-. 

Zum geeigneten Zeitpunkt wird bei Strum eine Biopsie gemacht und zur genauen Beurteilung zum Beispiel zu Prof. Bonkhoff geschickt. 

Als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wurden in diesem Fall Grüner Tee, Curcumin, Fischöl, Rosmarin, GLA (Gamma-Linolensäure), Vitamin D3, Silibin, Indol-3-Carbinol (I3C) gegeben. Dazu ein paar Standardmedikamente, wie Entzündungshemmer, Cholesterinhemmer, ein antiretrovirales Medikament ...

Beispiel I3C, einem Inhaltsstoff aus Kohlgemüse: Es wird in diesem Fall die Bildung von gegen Krebs wirkenden Metaboliten (Abbaustufen) von Sexualhormonen wie z.B. wie 2-Hydroxy-Östron und 2-Methoxy-Östron verbessert.

Man kann übrigens einen recht kompletten Hormonstatus per 24-h-Sammelurin bestimmen lassen. Dort werden auch gute und schlechte Metabolite aufgeführt. Durch Anpassung der Ernährung werden verschiedene in der Leber wirkende Enzyme beeinflusst, wie CYP1A1 (I3C bzw. Kohlgemüse), CYP1B1 (Resveratrol und N-Acetylcystein [in Deutschland ACC]). Damit kann man die Balance von krebsunterstützenden zu gegenteilig wirkenden Metaboliten verschieben. 

Usw.

Das sind Stoffe, die unbedingt in jeder Nahrung enthalten sein sollten. Ist dies nicht der Fall, sollte jeder substituieren.

Lieber Günther, dein Wissen ist sehr schmalspurig. Du solltest lieber die Hetze gegen unseren Verein sein lassen.

Selbstverständlich müssen alle Männer nach Möglichkeit rechtzeitig gescreent werden. Und dann muss, nach Meinung von Dr. Strum, bei PSA über 1,0 etwas getan werden.

Mit Erschütterung und Grüßen
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
wenn Du Evidenz zum Thema Strum beibringst her damit ansonsten einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass ich keineswegs etwas dagegen argumentiere wenn Männer versuchen die körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte zu steigern 
und wie auch immer geartete andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, nur ich sehe da weder Evidenz noch einen Zusammenhang mit einer PSA Schwelle und das tut die m.E. nach die Mehrzahl der im System beteiligten ebenfalls nicht.
Ansonsten ja der BPS ist stolz einen derartigen Preis erhalten zu haben, der das Wirken aller SHG Beteiligten ehrt, schade für Dich, dass es nicht von erheblicher Bedeutung ist, dass Du wie angezeigt eine Meinung nicht teilst.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin



> Lieber Günther, dein Wissen ist sehr schmalspurig. Du solltest lieber die Hetze gegen unseren Verein sein lassen.
> 
>  Selbstverständlich müssen alle Männer nach Möglichkeit rechtzeitig gescreent werden. Und dann muss, nach Meinung von Dr. Strum, bei PSA über 1,0 etwas getan werden.


So wenig Du m.E. nach ausreichend Wissen zum Thema PCa generell hast, so sehr finde ich es belustigend Deine Bemerkung "schmalspurig" zu lesen. Ein "agree to disagree"
hätte es m.E. nach besser dargestellt. Hetze ?? solange der Verein, den Du ansprichst, nicht erheblich deutlicher in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird, positiv besetzt im Thema PCa natürlich,
halte ich es mit einem Ausspruch eines Bundeskanzlers a.D. der etwas mit .. die Karawane zieht weiter ... meinte.

Screening macht nur Sinn wenn man evidenter Weise was aus dem Ergebnis machen kann, dazu fehlen Studien aller Art und vielleicht kommt via die Probase was rüber, welches überhaupt erst eine Möglichkeit eröffnet pro Screening zu argumentieren.
 Erschütterung liegt bei mir im Gegensatz zu Deinem Schlusssatz nicht vor nur Erstaunen wie man so weit entfernt von Realität und Evidenz in einem Wunschszenario leben kann / soll / muss.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ansonsten ja der BPS ist stolz einen derartigen Preis erhalten zu haben, der das Wirken aller SHG Beteiligten ehrt ...


Gibt es irgendwo die Laudatio zu dieser Preisverleihung zu lesen?

Es wird ja wohl nicht um eine Einmischung des BPS in den wissenschaftlichen 
Betrieb oder um den Verzicht darauf gehen, sondern darum, Betroffenen
Halt zu geben, wo sonst nach der Krebsdiagnose dieses oft beschriebene
tiefe Loch vorherrscht. Nicht zuletzt durch Betrieb dieses Forums mit
seiner Meinungsvielfalt, die sich hoffentlich auch in den SHG wiederfindet.

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nicht zuletzt durch Betrieb dieses Forums mit
>  seiner Meinungsvielfalt, die sich hoffentlich auch in den SHG wiederfindet.


Schön wäre es, Konrad; aber nur sehr wenige SHG-Leiter interessieren sich für dieses Forum, und das ist dem BPS sogar sehr recht.

*"Wer sich für zu wichtig hält für kleine Aufgaben, ist meistens zu klein für wichtige Aufgaben"*
(Jacques Tati)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

@Andi,



> Diese Stellungnahme eines Mitglieds des _Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V_, braucht, denke ich, nicht kommentiert zu werden.


Das war und ist nicht nötig gewesen. Letztlich kannst du das besser und hier erwarte ich Fairness. Es dürfte bekannt sein, dass ich auch diesem Bundes-Netzwerk angehöre und bringe mich hier auch ein, genau wie du.
-----
Inwieweit jedoch Wissenschaft mit den derzeitigen - auch hier vertretenenden Einzelmeinungen konform gehen - bedarf es einer weiteren Eruierung. Die Auszeichnung wurde an den BPS unter dem Aspekt wissenschaftlicher Beitrag verliehen. Und das hat etwas mit Fortschritt zu tun und nicht mit veraltetendem Wissensstand. Wenn den Leitliniengetreuen ihre Fesseln zu eng werden, sollten sie diese lösen oder schneller anpassen. Leitlinien sollen ja leiten und keinen direktiven Zwang auf den Patienten ausüben. Wissenschaft ist eben den Leitlinien voraus.

Durch die Annahme des Preises dürfte auch die Verpflichtung verbunden sein, diesem Aspekt Rechnung zu tragen.

Den weiteren Fragen von Konrad und kritische Bemerkungen von Hartmuth kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sie finden meine Zustimmung. Und @Wolfgangs Beitrag hat auch positive Seiten.

@Günter
dieses setzt auch in keiner Weise die Arbeit der SHG Leiter herab, wie du einmal mir gegenüber in einem anderen Thread mitteiltest.
Im Gegenteil, auch wir im Bundesnetzwerk verstehen uns als Ergänzung zum BPS, nämlich dort, wo Schwerbetroffene oft keine Antwort mehr finden in ihrem Erkrankungsstadium. An der Grenze des austherapiert sein. Händeringend nach neuen, möglichst nebenwirkungsärmeren Therapeutika suchend als die derzeit verfügbaren.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch einmal darauf aufmerksam machen, was bei mir an emails und Anfragen von Schwerbetroffenen eingeht. Es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, warum kommen die Betroffenen nicht öffentlich, hier im BPS Forum? Was scheuen Sie? Du weißt, ich bin kein SHG Leiter.
Trotzdem wünsche ich, dass es nicht zu einer Konfrontation kommt, dieser beiden Vereinigungen. Sie können und müssen sich ergänzen. Zum Wohle der Betroffenen.

Konkurenzdenken und sich mit dem Preis für wissenschaftliche Beiträge schmücken, machen sich nicht gut im Zusammenhang eine andere Gruppe herabwürdigend zu behandeln. Das kränkt mich auch und für mich hat Wissenschaft bekanntlich einen hohen Stellenwert.

Hans-J.

Sorry Tom, dass jetzt Dein Thread etwas Abgedriftet ist

----------


## LowRoad

> @Andi,
> 
> Das war und ist nicht nötig gewesen. Letztlich kannst du das besser und hier erwarte ich Fairness...


Hans-Jürgen,
was ist denn daran unfair? Ich habe doch lediglich die Mitgliedschaft von Wolfgang im _"Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V_ benannt, und mich weiterer Kommentare enthalten. Das hat doch nichts mit mangelder Fairness oder herabwürdigenden Äusserungen zu tun. 

Ob das _"Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V_ und der BPS sich ergänzen könnten, weiß ich nicht. Sicher hat der BPS was fortgeschrittene Patienten betrifft eklatante Defizite. Diese Lücke zu füllen wäre eine spannende Aufgabe, die auch Kommunikation mit den Instanzen erfordert, um beispielsweise Studien zu initiieren. Wenn man dort kundtut, dass unter den Mitgliedern "Urologenhasser" aktiv tätig sind, wird das den Dialog sicher nicht fördern. Somit warte ich immer noch auf einen Verein, der sich um die fortgeschrittenen Patienten evidenzbasiert kümmert.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Arbeit des BPS für Patienten lebt von der ehrenamtlichen Unterstützung unserer Mitglieder


"Welche Mitglieder er mit dieser Aussage wohl gemeint haben könnte?"

*"Es gibt Verdienste, die verlieren, wenn sie ausgezeichnet werden, und es gibt Auszeichnungen, die gewännen, wenn sie verdient wären"*
(Charlie Chaplin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## lumberjack

@all

Hat die in den letzten Beiträgen geführte Diskussion irgendetwas mit "der umstrittenen Rolle des PSA-Screenings" zu tun oder habe ich da grundsätzlich etwas falsch verstanden?

Ich finde dieses Thema sehr interessant und habe mir von Tom's Thread etwas mehr als Ernährungsberatung und Vereinsmeierei erhofft.


Jack

----------


## Harald_1933

> das Dilemma besteht m. E. jedoch nicht aus dem PSA-Screening - sondern aus den zum Teil unnötigen Konsequenzen.


Du hast doch schon alles richtig erfasst. Nun nimm die Meinung zur verliehenen Medaille für besondere Leistungen des BPS bzw. seiner Teilnehmer an der Festlegung der neuen Leitlinien doch auch mal zur Kenntnis.

*"Klugheit lässt sich missbrauchen, Weisheit nicht"*
(Michael Rump)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

Ja mein Thread hat sich ja in eine ganz andere Richtung bewegt, auch nicht schlimm, wenn es zu Sache tut...




> Nun nimm die Meinung zur verliehenen Medaille für besondere Leistungen  des BPS bzw. seiner Teilnehmer an der Festlegung der neuen Leitlinien  doch auch mal zur Kenntnis.


Auch ich nehme die Auszeichnung gerne zur Kenntnis und hoffe auf ein brauchbares Ergebnis!

Tom

----------


## silver dollar

Moin



> Gibt es irgendwo die Laudatio zu dieser Preisverleihung zu lesen?
> 
> Es wird ja wohl nicht um eine Einmischung des BPS in den wissenschaftlichen 
> Betrieb oder um den Verzicht darauf gehen, sondern darum, Betroffenen
> Halt zu geben, wo sonst nach der Krebsdiagnose dieses oft beschriebene
> tiefe Loch vorherrscht. Nicht zuletzt durch Betrieb dieses Forums mit
> seiner Meinungsvielfalt, die sich hoffentlich auch in den SHG wiederfindet.
> 
> Hvielemi


fraglos mischt sich der BPS legitimiert durch seien Mitglieder sowohl in Bereiche wie Forschung, Patientenrechte, Leitlinien etc. ein und ist keines falls auf das angesprochene Thema Halt nach Krebsdiagnose reduziert.
Dieses Grundthema findet sich fraglos in der SHG Realität wieder.

----------


## silver dollar

> @Günter
>  dieses setzt auch in keiner Weise die Arbeit der SHG Leiter herab, wie du einmal mir gegenüber in einem anderen Thread mitteiltest.
>  Im Gegenteil, auch wir im Bundesnetzwerk verstehen uns als Ergänzung zum BPS, nämlich dort, wo Schwerbetroffene oft keine Antwort mehr finden in ihrem Erkrankungsstadium. An der Grenze des austherapiert sein. Händeringend nach neuen, möglichst nebenwirkungsärmeren Therapeutika suchend als die derzeit verfügbaren.
> 
>  An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch einmal darauf aufmerksam machen, was bei mir an emails und Anfragen von Schwerbetroffenen eingeht. Es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, warum kommen die Betroffenen nicht öffentlich, hier im BPS Forum? Was scheuen Sie? Du weißt, ich bin kein SHG Leiter.
>  Trotzdem wünsche ich, dass es nicht zu einer Konfrontation kommt, dieser beiden Vereinigungen. Sie können und müssen sich ergänzen. Zum Wohle der Betroffenen.
> 
>  Konkurenzdenken und sich mit dem Preis für wissenschaftliche Beiträge schmücken, machen sich nicht gut im Zusammenhang eine andere Gruppe herabwürdigend zu behandeln. Das kränkt mich auch und für mich hat Wissenschaft bekanntlich einen hohen Stellenwert.


zu dem ersten Absatz wo siehst Du denn hier Probleme und/oder Konkurrenz, der BPS schätzt das Eintreten für Betroffene / Schwerbetroffene / Schwerstbetroffene ohne jede Frage insoweit Chapeau wenn ihr euch um dieses Feld verdient macht.
zum zweiten Absatz warum nicht mehr Schwerbetroffene sich hier im Forum melden, wir haben da keine Daten, vielleicht liegt es an der Morbidität vielleicht an der fehlenden Interneterfahrung, als SHG Leiter fällt mir dazu eher ein, dass eine Reihe von Fragen zu CRPCA PSMA Xofigo und auch experimentellen Themen wohl eher in einem persönlichen Umfeld besprochen werden
zum dritten Absatz nochmals Konkurrenz ist hier nicht im entferntesten ein Thema, ich bleibe jedoch bei dem "Statement", dass sich der BPS durch die Forschungs-Preisverleihung einer der großen Fachgesellschaften wahrgenommen und geehrt fühlt und das auf allen Ebenen des Vereins, der von dir angezogenen Begriff "schmücken" ist mir hier fremd sowie die Unterstellung einer herabwürdigenden Behandlung eures Vereins. Der Hinweis auf eine Vereinszugehörigkeit auch vice versa ist ein legitimer Hinweis auf eine Umgebung / einen Hintergrund des sich äußernden Mitgliedes.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Guenther,

als Mensch und als SHG-Leiter schätze ich Dich sehr. Die homepage der von Dir geleiteten SHG ist nachahmenswert - *hier* - ein Auszug. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Du als Schatzmeister des BPS zum erweiterten Vorstand zählst, ist es auch verständlich, dass Du zur Feder greifst, wenn die Institution BPS verunglimpft oder zumindest in ihrer Bedeutung vom Sockel herunter geholt wird.

Zumindest mir fällt es schwer, nachzuvollziehen, dass einem Zusammenschluss von Selbshilfegruppen, in erster Linie eine Auszeichnung dafür zuerkannt wird, dass einige Mitglieder aus der Führungscrew dabei gesessen sind, als darum ging, die S3-Leitlinien zu aktualisieren. Ich erinnere mich an eine Aussage aus der beteiligten Ärztecrew bei der vorherigen Neufassung, wonach die anwesenden SHG-Mitlieder z. B. zum Thema DNA-Zytometrie sich nicht zu Wort meldeten, obwohl etliche Patienten das erwartet hatten. 

Die verliehene Medaille hätte man z.B. an einen SHG-Leiter verleihen sollen, der sich im täglichen Lebenskampf um Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs aus der von ihm betreuten SHG tagsüber und sogar noch nachts kümmert. Auch das geschieht ehrenamtlich. Und diese SHG-Leiter gibt. Dafür Guenther, Chapeau


*"Es ist besser demütig Wein zu trinken als hochmütig Wasser"
*(Benedikt von Nursia)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und diese SHG-Leiter gibt es. Dafür Guenther, Chapeau


Das fehlende "es" von meiner obiger Aussage habe ich nunmehr ergänzt. Eine Reaktion, geschätzter Guenther, hatte ich eigentlich ohnehin nicht von Dir erwartet. Was auch hättest Du antworten können.

*"Sei gegen deine Freunde, ob sie Glück oder Unglück haben, immer derselbe"*
(Periander gest. 583 v.Chr. - einer der Sieben Weisen im antiken Griechenland)

Gruß Harald

----------

